# Butcher shop joke.



## Hepato-pancreato (Sep 20, 2018)

Bloke goes into butchers shop. 
He asks butcher “where’s young nobby?” ( butchers mate)
Butcher replies “sacked him the dirty bugger “
“Why what’s he done ?”
“ caught him putting his willy in the bacon slicer”
“ oh good grief. What did you do with the bacon slicer”
“Oh  I sacked her as well “


----------



## CELTICDUFF (Sep 20, 2018)

Very good


----------



## CELTICDUFF (Sep 20, 2018)

Plumber joke
As the plumber said to his wife?
It’s all over flow


----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 21, 2018)

A guy goes into the chemist's and sees a small white pill on the counter.

He asks the chemist, "What's that?"

The chemist replies, "Askit."

So he leans towards it and says, "What are you?"


----------

